# Samick Squall Recurve



## castnblast (Jan 15, 2009)

I'm seriously considering giving up the ol' compound and going to a recurve just for a change of pace. 
Does anyone have one of these bows or any reports about them?


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

Bottom-end beginner's bow. At that price range, I'd suggest you take a look at the Bear Grizzly.

The problem with a cheap take-down bow is that a dependable and trouble-free TD requires fine craftsmanship. That sort of craftsmanship doesn't come cheap. I'm sure somebody will post "I have this bow and I love it!" If that wasn't the case, it wouldn't be on the market. Samick is putting out a good product, but you get what you pay for and it seems to me that a cheap TD is an invitation to trouble that'll just cost you more money in the long run.

Really, a decent recurve bow will last a lifetime. From that perspective, the inexpensive way to go is to spend a few dollars.


----------



## castnblast (Jan 15, 2009)

So at that price range would a one-piece be better in general?


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

The Squall looks to me like a really close copy of the Martin Hatfield Take-down. Witch is just a copy of the old Howat Hunter Take-down. What Samick does is they take a proven bow design, copy it to the letter, Change it up _*just*_ enough cosmetically to bypass all patents and copyright laws, make it over seas in Korea, and then sell them to us Americans at dirt cheap prices. There is NOTHING wrong with their bows. They shoot great. After all, they're exact copies of proven designs. I own a Samick bow that is an identical rip-off of a Black Widow. (But, everyone tries to copy Black Widow. Haabu, Jimbow, Samick...) It's my carp bow... It's rugged, shoots good, and it was 1/8 th the price of a REAL Black Widow so I don't have to worry about getting it all dinged up and muddy in the carp boat. Bottom line, if you're looking to get into a trad bow for a very good price. Samick isn't a bad way to go provided you don't mind that they are complete rip-off artists.


----------

